# Wrongtools present Feathersome Strings - with breath-like tones that unfolds episodically.



## wrongtools (Oct 20, 2022)

WE ARE PROUD TO ANNOUNCE that the long anticipated, eagerly awaited, painstakingly assembled, finely crafted Feathersome Strings has finally been completed and is available. 

_introductory offer €99_







There are 59 patches included in the Feathersome library, plus 94 tainted patches:
​
This YT video gives a demonstration of some patches you'll find in the "TAINTED" category. 
These patches made entirely with the use of the mighty inbuilt sound-shaping FX tool. Play with the XY pad and let the electronics emerge in and out of focus and shadow the materials.


LEARN MORE 



🪶







​


----------



## AMBi (Oct 21, 2022)

Beautiful stuff, always love what you guys do.
Excited for release!


----------



## holywilly (Oct 21, 2022)

Are we expecting a walkthrough video before the release? I'm needing this for my upcoming film.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Oct 21, 2022)

I got to do a bit of Beta testing, trying out the basic patch/NKI. In my view, it is as fabulous as I'm sure you are already thinking from the videos.

Wrong Tools keep making the right tools; so I'm also starting a class action lawsuit to bring them down. It's only right. Feel free to sign up at SoWrongIt'sRightClassActionFrivolousLawSuit.nom; click here.


----------



## wunderflo (Oct 21, 2022)

sounds great plus your products and website showcase the most beautiful artwork I've ever seen in sample world!


----------



## wrongtools (Oct 21, 2022)

wunderflo said:


> sounds great plus your products and website showcase the most beautiful artwork I've ever seen in sample world!


Thank you @wunderflo That was really nice to hear


----------



## Angus (Oct 21, 2022)

Is it possible to load just one vln, vc or vla? Or do the patches always include the entire string quartet? If the latter, how are notes distributed between the strings if a chord (or common note) is played and can that be adjusted?


----------



## midiman (Oct 21, 2022)

These new kids on the block keep impressing me. This one has a really artsy feel to them. There is nothing wrong about these tools


----------



## wrongtools (Oct 21, 2022)

Angus said:


> Is it possible to load just one vln, vc or vla? Or do the patches always include the entire string quartet? If the latter, how are notes distributed between the strings if a chord (or common note) is played and can that be adjusted?


Hi @Angus They all play together, in a balanced manner. Naturally the cello will play alone from C2, then the viola+cello together from C3. At the higher register you'll only hear violins.


----------



## wrongtools (Oct 22, 2022)

Just wanted to share this moment with you.... Celebrating that Feathersome is finally ready for release, with a cake at Sinober - a cabin / café a two hour walk straight into the woods, just north of Oslo. 

Also celebrating first 8000 orders. ( Most of these are the freebies.... but still )


----------



## Bee_Abney (Oct 22, 2022)

Congratulations! But should you really be drinking that much vodka?


----------



## Akoustecx (Oct 22, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> Congratulations! But should you really be drinking that much vodka?


Vodka? Obviously not. But as it's Iceland, it's probably Brennivin, which due to the amount of Caraway, means it counts as at least one of your 5 a day, so, Hell Yeah!


----------



## Bee_Abney (Oct 22, 2022)

Akoustecx said:


> Vodka? Obviously not. But as it's Iceland, it's probably Brennivin, which due to the amount of Caraway, means it counts as at least one of your 5 a day, so, Hell Yeah!


Or Norway. But it isn’t Aquavit.


----------



## Akoustecx (Oct 22, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> Or Norway. But it isn’t Aquavit.


Bugger! Good point, well made.
I obviously need more water of life to clear my mind.


----------



## Chamberfield (Oct 22, 2022)

* patiently waiting for Nov. 3rd *


----------



## DSmolken (Oct 22, 2022)

Seems like the nice and gentle side of extended articulations. Teasers are very promising.


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Oct 23, 2022)

Sounds wonderful! I'm also looking forward to the first episode of the strings ensemble scheduled for next year


----------



## ananth725 (Oct 23, 2022)

Great tones!


----------



## Angus (Oct 24, 2022)

Marcus Millfield said:


> Sounds wonderful! I'm also looking forward to the first episode of the strings ensemble scheduled for next year


First episode? Strings ensemble? Is there more to come?


----------



## kgdrum (Oct 24, 2022)

@wrongtools I’m really trying to ignore this evil thread,lol

When I think about being teased by a feather believe me it’s under an entirely different set of circumstances………

Would you please stop or slow down the pace that you’re releasing so many interesting libraries?


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Oct 24, 2022)

Angus said:


> First episode? Strings ensemble? Is there more to come?


Yep, check:









in the works ● Wrongtools


we make samples, you play




wrongtools.com


----------



## Bee_Abney (Oct 24, 2022)

kgdrum said:


> @wrongtools I’m really trying to ignore this evil thread,lol
> 
> When I think about being teased by a feather believe me it’s under an entirely different set of circumstances………
> 
> Would you please stop or slow down the pace that you’re releasing so many interesting libraries?


You can't have too many Wrongtools libraries...


----------



## Angus (Oct 25, 2022)

Were the four strings recorded as an ensemble rather than individually? 

Will it be possible to adjust levels for each instrument's "close" microphone independently? 
For example, the ensemble recorded in Alternative V Strings has a “Pro” button on some ensemble patches which, apart from an easy ego boost, allows independent level adjustment.


----------



## wrongtools (Oct 25, 2022)

Angus said:


> Were the four strings recorded as an ensemble rather than individually?


The players were interacting and playing together in a 80m2 scoring stage. 

15 lines mixed down to 3 signals - CLOSE / DECCA / FLANK. 

To offer individual mic-positions from a dry room like this, when they play together, would just be a waste of disk-space, and probably just bring the things out of balance. 

Mics used :
Close (Coles 4038 Ribbon + Schoeps MK41),
Tree (Decca Neumann U87s in Omni),
Flank (Left & Right Sennheiser MKH 800 Twin Nx - 4 lines)

Preamps : Trident and Neve 






Here's a picture from the recording session.
​

@Bee_Abney on this forum, did a betatest for us on one of the standard patches. He brought on a interesting idea that we had never thought of. His suggestion was to be able to turn OFF pitchbend on individual signals. So if you adjust the pitchbend range (in settings-view) to your preference, and then click on "PB" in a channel strip, you can get some bending and allegorical sounds. Where one signal is pitchbended and the other is not. If you set pitchbend to 1 semitone, you can get thrillingly microtonal.

















​


----------



## Bee_Abney (Oct 25, 2022)

Thank you for the credit, and the gender change! You've done wonders here.


----------



## kgdrum (Oct 25, 2022)

wrongtools said:


> The players were interacting and playing together in a 80m2 scoring stage.
> 
> 15 lines mixed down to 3 signals - CLOSE / DECCA / FLANK.
> 
> ...


Yes Bee is extremely talented and quite a fine gentleman! His unfortunate predilection for women in black robes and odd bathing rituals now that’s an entirely different story…………


----------



## kgdrum (Oct 25, 2022)

A question for both men behind the curtain @Bee_Abney & @Wrong Tools 
I guess this might be the right time to hear the real reason this developer is named Wrongtools…………..


----------



## sostenuto (Oct 25, 2022)

kgdrum said:


> Yes Bee is extremely talented and quite a fine gentleman! His unfortunate predilection for women in black robes and odd bathing rituals now that’s an entirely different story…………








😨 😱 😩


----------



## Bee_Abney (Oct 25, 2022)

kgdrum said:


> A question for both men behind the curtain @Bee_Abney & @Wrong Tools
> I guess this might be the right time to hear the real reason this developer is named Wrongtools…………..


You shouldn't concern yourself with what, for you, is such a small matter.


----------



## kgdrum (Oct 25, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> You shouldn't concern yourself with what, for you, is such a small matter.


Unfortunately now I can’t say: that’s what she said!


----------



## SupremeFist (Oct 25, 2022)

Will the preorder price also be the intro price after release?


----------



## Angus (Oct 25, 2022)

wrongtools said:


> The players were interacting and playing together in a 80m2 scoring stage.
> 
> 15 lines mixed down to 3 signals - CLOSE / DECCA / FLANK.
> 
> ...


Recording the players as an ensemble is a very appealing concept. I'm sold!

All the same, disk-space is cheap compared to the potential creative opportunities that could be opened up by being able to emphasise parts of the ensemble. The "fragile emotional viola..." sample on your website (although I understand it is just featuring the viola range of the ensemble instrument) seems very promising for connecting soloistic instruments into the ensemble textures. 

Also, my example may have been misleading. I just meant a close mic for each instrument, not all 15 signals. Personally, I would probably find it most useful as a separate (optional?) instrument entirely from the ensemble patch, or at least a separate page as in the Urutu audio example. 

Thanks for mentioning Bee's microtonal pitch and gender bend!


----------



## Niah2 (Oct 25, 2022)

Microtonaaaalll 🙃 really psyched !

Great idea @wrongtools @Bee_Abney


----------



## Niah2 (Oct 25, 2022)

SupremeFist said:


> Will the preorder price also be the intro price after release?


I'm curious about this too but I'm assuming no because it says on their website "save 40% pre-order before 3 Nov".

Lets wait for @wrongtools to respond though.


----------



## wrongtools (Oct 25, 2022)

Niah2 said:


> I'm curious about this too but I'm assuming no because it says on their website "save 40% pre-order before 3 Nov".
> 
> Lets wait for @wrongtools to respond though.


We haven't had any introductory pricing on other releases thus far. But I can see that other developers are doing it. ... hmmm.


----------



## wrongtools (Oct 25, 2022)

Angus said:


> Also, my example may have been misleading. I just meant a close mic for each instrument, not all 15 signals. Personally, I would probably find it most useful as a separate (optional?) instrument entirely from the ensemble patch, or at least a separate page as in the Urutu audio example.


The mics, coles and the schoeps, were places upto a meter from the instruments, at a place where things sounded natural. The close signals, are not "spot" mics. You know, not that kind that is places upon the instruments (DPAs etc). This string-quartet has played together for many years. And the way they interact and listen to each other is so beautiful. Their instruments resonate together as a unity. And therefore they also sit close to each other in the studio.


----------



## Niah2 (Oct 26, 2022)

wrongtools said:


> We haven't had any introductory pricing on other releases thus far. But I can see that other developers are doing it. ... hmmm.


Sorry I don't understand.

The question was if the 40% discount maintains after the release.


----------



## Evans (Oct 26, 2022)

Niah2 said:


> Sorry I don't understand.
> 
> The question was if the 40% discount maintains after the release.


I would interpret the response as "We weren't considering it and have never done so in the past, but we might. Stay tuned."


----------



## Niah2 (Oct 26, 2022)

Evans said:


> I would interpret the response as "We weren't considering it and have never done so in the past, but we might. Stay tuned."


Gotcha, thank you very much.


----------



## wrongtools (Oct 27, 2022)

Evans said:


> I would interpret the response as "We weren't considering it and have never done so in the past, but we might. Stay tuned."


yes, thank you for clarifying @Evans


----------



## wrongtools (Oct 30, 2022)

​

There are 51 patches included in the Feathersome library, PLUS 94 tainted patches. This YT video gives a demonstration of patches you'll find in the "TAINTED" category. These patches made entirely with the use of a mighty inbuilt sound-shaping FX tool. Play with the XY pad and let the electronics emerge in and out of focus and shadow the materials.


----------



## bulletnugget (Nov 2, 2022)

looking forward to tomorrow @wrongtools


----------



## holywilly (Nov 2, 2022)

literally it's Nov.3 9am in Asia Pacific and Feathersome Strings is now available, what a surprise!
Downloading.


----------



## HarmonKard (Nov 2, 2022)

Just finished downloading - this is nice!


----------



## wunderflo (Nov 2, 2022)

yes, at 00:01 I got a little impatient, but luckily they sent out the links a few minutes later. 

Congrats on the release, great job! The sound is beautifully soft, musical, detailed and lovely.. just as the name suggests. I first was hesitant to order this, because I already have way too many textural string libraries, but this one is special and unique enough to justify the purchase. It contains some beautiful articulations I never heard before. Really makes me wonder how they were produced (and I'm not talking about the sound design patches). Personally, I think it's often way harder to create something really soft, subtle and sparse than something epic, and you absolutely accomplished this mission. I love how sparse and randomly these swarm-like scattered articulations were recorded. Must have taken the players a lot of restraint to not do too much. Very useful stuff!

Just two minor cosmetic / convenience suggestions:
1. Please, don't make the user copy folders during the installation process. It's possible to split an archive in a way so that it unpacks everything into one folder or where ever it belongs.
2. I'd suggest (but maybe that's just me?) to by default set the velocity curve to flat for long patches, as their dynamics are typically controlled by the mod wheel. Luckily, you made it possible to manually change this behavior, though: https://wrongtools.com/handbook/#DYNAMICCONTROL


----------



## AMBi (Nov 2, 2022)

wunderflo said:


> 2. I'd suggest (but maybe that's just me?) to by default set the velocity curve to flat for long patches, as their dynamics are typically controlled by the mod wheel. Luckily, you made it possible to manually change this behavior, though: https://wrongtools.com/handbook/#DYNAMICCONTROL


That’s great to know.
Velocity sensitive long patches have never been for me since I tend to play really light on the keys by default on non-piano instruments, so having the choice is huge.


----------



## Alex Niedt (Nov 2, 2022)

Had an email that said the preorder went 'til midnight, so I went to preorder 15 minutes before midnight and the price had already gone up enough to sway me from my impulse buy (as much as I love my 13 Wrongtools libraries). That was a close one...


----------



## Francis Bourre (Nov 3, 2022)

Missed the intro price too...


----------



## wrongtools (Nov 3, 2022)

We just set it up for €99 as an introductory price


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau (Nov 3, 2022)

Feathersome is an anthology of soft tones, almost overwhelming but in a good way  Like @wunderflo said, some of those articulations seem to be unique in the sampling world. Hats off to the players !

Also, don't consider the "tainted" patches as a bonus (I had a tendancy to do that myself with my previous wrongtools libs) - most of them are a universe on their own, and amazing cue starters.


----------



## holywilly (Nov 3, 2022)

@wrongtools 
Thanks for this beautiful library, I'm using it in my current film project and the results are stunning!

By the way, for the most of the part, is it possible to disable velocity triggered dynamics and just use CC1 for that?


----------



## d4vec4rter (Nov 3, 2022)

Probably one of the quickest purchases I've ever made. Watched the videos, went and purchased it. Gorgeous library of textures and tones you simply just can't get from a standard string library.


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau (Nov 3, 2022)

holywilly said:


> @wrongtools
> Thanks for this beautiful library, I'm using it in my current film project and the results are stunning!
> 
> By the way, for the most of the part, is it possible to disable velocity triggered dynamics and just use CC1 for that?


You just click on the little Wrench then "Custom Velocity Byp.", where you can switch to "Flat Velocity"


----------



## d4vec4rter (Nov 3, 2022)

Getting a problem loading the instruments. First instrument in the normal patches loads OK, try the second - erratic waves layered - and Kontakt says it can't find the ncw sample files. Browse the FSA folders and they're not there. Same with other patches. Nothing appeared to go wrong with the download. Any clues?

UPDATE: It appears that I've only got FS Parts 1 and 2 in the Samples folder. I've downloaded it again with no errors coming up but get the same thing.

ANOTHER UPDATE: It looks like FS Parts 3 and 4 did not automatically extract from the RAR files and I had to do that manually and place them in the Samples folder. It's working OK now.


----------



## PeterN (Nov 3, 2022)

quite nice sound. great its more solo string focused. why not get some reviews done, you may succeed to lure.


----------



## pulsedownloader (Nov 3, 2022)

Beautiful sounds well done


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 3, 2022)

@Simeon @ThomCSounds @Dirk Ehlert @ChrisSiuMusic @donbodin @wahey73 and other reviewers…

You’re all over this right? Looking forward to some reviews, like @PeterN suggests! This library does deserve some attention imho.


----------



## Simeon (Nov 3, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> @Simeon @ThomCSounds @Dirk Ehlert @ChrisSiuMusic @donbodin @wahey73 and other reviewers…
> 
> You’re all over this right? Looking forward to some reviews, like @PeterN suggests! This library does deserve some attention imho.


Oh yes!
My system continues its rise from the ashes but you should be seeing (and of course hearing) something soon. I can’t wait to hear it in person myself.


----------



## HarmonKard (Nov 3, 2022)

d4vec4rter said:


> Getting a problem loading the instruments. First instrument in the normal patches loads OK, try the second - erratic waves layered - and Kontakt says it can't find the ncw sample files. Browse the FSA folders and they're not there. Same with other patches. Nothing appeared to go wrong with the download. Any clues?
> 
> UPDATE: It appears that I've only got FS Parts 1 and 2 in the Samples folder. I've downloaded it again with no errors coming up but get the same thing.
> 
> ANOTHER UPDATE: It looks like FS Parts 3 and 4 did not automatically extract from the RAR files and I had to do that manually and place them in the Samples folder. It's working OK now.



Same thing happened here - FS Parts 3 and 4 did not automatically extract from the RAR files. I needed to do those manually.


----------



## holywilly (Nov 3, 2022)

Emmanuel Rousseau said:


> You just click on the little Wrench then "Custom Velocity Byp.", where you can switch to "Flat Velocity"


Awesome, exactly what I’m looking for, thanks for the answer.


----------



## d4vec4rter (Nov 3, 2022)

A first play with this super library along with the newly upgraded Nightfall and SA Cinematic Soft Piano.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Nov 3, 2022)

d4vec4rter said:


> A first play with this super library along with the newly upgraded Nightfall and SA Cinematic Soft Piano.



That's very beautiful.


----------



## d4vec4rter (Nov 3, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> That's very beautiful.


Thank you.


----------



## PeterN (Nov 3, 2022)

d4vec4rter said:


> A first play with this super library along with the newly upgraded Nightfall and SA Cinematic Soft Piano.



Well, the Nightfall blurries them. We dont know what is Nightfall and what are the strings.

Was the beginning without Nightfall? Or is it embedded behind (ie the metallic sound) ?

(...hoping this library does not sound good, bcs budget is tight!)


----------



## Bee_Abney (Nov 3, 2022)

PeterN said:


> Well, the Nightfall blurries them. We dont know what is Nightfall and what are the strings.
> 
> Was the beginning without Nightfall? Or is it embedded behind (ie the metallic sound) ?
> 
> (...hoping this library does not sound good, bcs budget is tight!)


Do you want me to put together a horrible demo?

It tends to sound a little shimmery, but you can adjust the mics. I love it; but what are you looking for?


----------



## d4vec4rter (Nov 3, 2022)

PeterN said:


> Well, the Nightfall blurries them. We dont know what is Nightfall and what are the strings.
> 
> Was the beginning without Nightfall? Or is it embedded behind (ie the metallic sound) ?
> 
> (...hoping this library does not sound good, bcs budget is tight!)


It wasn't really meant to be a demonstration of just Feathersome Strings, there are plenty of individual patch auditions on their website. It was more of a contextual demo of how they may fit into a composition and there are no Feathersome Strings playing where Nightfall is so it's not "blurring" anything. Sorry to have disappointed you.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Nov 3, 2022)

d4vec4rter said:


> It wasn't really meant to be a demonstration of just Feathersome Strings, there are plenty of individual patch auditions on their website. It was more of a contextual demo of how they may fit into a composition. Sorry to have disappointed you.


You composed a very nice piece. As you say, there are demos on the site.


----------



## PeterN (Nov 3, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> Do you want me to put together a horrible demo?
> 
> It tends to sound a little shimmery, but you can adjust the mics. I love it; but what are you looking for?



Well, thanks for suggestion. Maybe wait for the reviews. Use the time and make a warm chocolate instead.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Nov 3, 2022)

PeterN said:


> Well, thanks for suggestion. Maybe wait for the reviews. Use the time and make a warm chocolate instead.


A gentleman of taste and style!


----------



## d4vec4rter (Nov 3, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> You composed a very nice piece. As you say, there are demos on the site.


Thank you Bee. I may not be John Williams but it's nice to receive a little appreciation on the odd occasion.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Nov 3, 2022)

d4vec4rter said:


> Thank you Bee. I may not be John Williams but it's nice to receive a little appreciation on the odd occasion.


John Williams? A little more Howard Shore, maybe?!


----------



## d4vec4rter (Nov 3, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> John Williams? A little more Howard Shore, maybe?!


Lol... shows what I know about music.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Nov 3, 2022)

d4vec4rter said:


> Lol... shows what I know about music.


Don't worry, my knowledge of film scores is very limited! I just happen to know Howard Shore well from his David Cronenberg collaborations. And Twilight; shut up!!!


----------



## Niah2 (Nov 3, 2022)

I just like to mention that I am loving how this library sounds with close voicings, dissonances and even quartertones. It is quite amazing ! I don't know how you guys did it but...you did it !
Also plays beautiful stuff...beautifully :D


----------



## Alchemedia (Nov 5, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> Do you want me to put together a horrible demo?



You're such a rebel! I didn't think this lib was intended for horror.


----------



## Per Boysen (Nov 5, 2022)

> ...a mighty sound-shaping tool that morph the sounds into synth-glides, sadistic filters, mysterious soundscapes, evolving atmospheres, smeared walls of sound or scatteded plucky rivers..


Quoted from the web page


----------



## Bee_Abney (Nov 5, 2022)

Alchemedia said:


> You're such a rebel! I didn't think this lib was intended for horror.


Intentions are for the cattle to prattle over; gods just do or do not.


----------



## kgdrum (Nov 5, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> Intentions are for the cattle to prattle over; gods just do or do not.


Mooooooo


----------



## JeffR71 (Nov 11, 2022)

Thank you so much @wrongtools for making this library, and for widening my sonic strings palette!! Vivid unusual patches that adds life, tenderness, credibility and tension. 

Some of the patches somehow reminds me of modern minimalist composers like Nico Muhly, and his beautiful filmscores!


----------



## LATABOM (Nov 12, 2022)

@wrongtools how long does intro pricing last? And will this be eligible for 40% off on BF? Thx


----------



## wrongtools (Nov 12, 2022)

hey @LATABOM Since we're getting all this awsome feedback! We'll stick with the intro pricing sales for a good while. Probably a few more weeks.

Our coupon codes don't work on items already on sale, so no sorry, the BF sale won't affect pricing this library.

Don't think it makes sense to lower the price any further, as we are still kinda far from breakin-even on the production costs on the 🪶 library


----------



## LATABOM (Nov 12, 2022)

wrongtools said:


> hey @LATABOM Since we're getting all this awsome feedback! We'll stick with the intro pricing sales for a good while. Probably a few more weeks.
> 
> Our coupon codes don't work on items already on sale, so no sorry, the BF sale won't affect pricing this library.
> 
> Don't think it makes sense to lower the price any further, as we are still kinda far from breakin-even on the production costs on the 🪶 library


@wrongtools makes sense! Im just kicking myself for not pulling the trigger on the pre-order price!


----------

